# Book Suggestions - Summer 2013



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Any suggestions for good summer reads? I just bought _The Orphan Master's Son _by Adam Johnson (winner of the 2013 Pulitzer Prize for Fiction); it sounds like a good book but not my idea of a "beach book". Our next book club selection is _Unbroken _by Laura Hillenbrand ... definitely not a beach book and luckily we won't meet again until September! I haven't had much time to read (or come here to SM) over the past several months and now I'm looking for something light to get me back to reading again. My least favorite books are paranormal (vampire-type) books and twisted psychological thrillers that will keep me awake at night. Anything else goes and all suggestions welcome. B)


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

"The After Life of Billy Fingers" by Ann Kagan

If you believe in "life after death" this one is for you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Mary - I'm currently reading "And the Mountains Echoed," by Khaled Hosseini, author of The Kite Runner and A Thousand Splendid Suns. I loved the first two books and like this very much too. Very easy to read and engaging characters. A mix of substantial and summer reading. I seem to remember that A Girl Named Zippy was a fun read as was Nora Ephron's, I Feel Bad about my Neck.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

*Miracles Happen* 

by Brian L. Weiss, M.D. and Amy F. Weiss, M.S.W.

I was trying to recommend this book to Sylvia last night ... but, alas, my response wouldn't post. I thought it might help Sylvia with the passing of her sister, Dianne. *Letting Go of Grief* is one of the chapters that I thought might help Sylvia ... however, there are a lot of inspiring messages throughout the whole book.

There is also a chapter entitled ... *Lessons That Animals Teach*

Dr. Weiss is an American psychiatrist ... a graduate of Columbia University and Yale Medical School. The first time I listened to him speak was on Oprah, about a week ago.

I find the book comforting, and a lot of what I have always believed ... or, hope happens when our time is up here on Earth. I don't find the book heavy reading ... again, I find it comforting and enlightening.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue -- just loaded that book yesterday. Will be reading it next week (after I finish what I'm reading now).


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> *Miracles Happen*
> 
> by Brian L. Weiss, M.D. and Amy F. Weiss, M.S.W.
> 
> ...


"Miracle Happens" is his last book. The one I prefer is "Many Lives, Many Masters". If you liked "Miracle Happens" you might try his other books : Same Soul, Many bodies - Through Time into Healing - Only Love is real.

Personally I prefer the books from Michael Newton : Journey of Souls - Destiny of Souls. He has written some other books but they are more oriented to other psychiatrists to explain to them how he does past life regressions. Those two books are the one I prefer.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Hi Mary - I'm currently reading "And the Mountains Echoed," by Khaled Hosseini, author of The Kite Runner and A Thousand Splendid Suns. I loved the first two books and like this very much too. Very easy to read and engaging characters. A mix of substantial and summer reading. I seem to remember that A Girl Named Zippy was a fun read as was Nora Ephron's, I Feel Bad about my Neck.


I was just about to say that "And the Mountains Echoed" is next on my reading list. I absolutely loved "A Thousand Splendid Suns" and have been looking forward to reading his new book. 

I always get a little embarrassed admitting how much I love light "chic-lit" but I really do enjoy it a lot...especially after a stressful work day, I want to be able to shut off my brain a little bit and enjoy something light-hearted and fun. The latest one I read was "I've Got Your Number" by Sophie Kinsella and I loved it. To me, that was a perfect summer/beach read...I took it to Cancun with me a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Like most my tastes are quite eclectic: 

I am currently reading - " Wedding Night" by Sophie Kinsella (a nice brit chick lit); and I just finished "Goul Interrupted: A Ghost Hunter Mystery" by Victoria Laurie - fun reads.. this winter I read 
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Sisters-Saga-Mitford-Family/dp/0393324141/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1370991857&sr=1-1&keywords=the+mitford+sisters."]







[/ame]
* The Sisters: The Saga of the Mitford Family by Mary S. Lovell*

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Hons-Rebels-Review-Books-Classics/dp/1590171101/ref=sr_1_8?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1370991857&sr=1-8&keywords=the+mitford+sisters."]







[/ame]
* Hons and Rebels (New York Review Books Classics) by Jessica Mitford *

*The Churchills: In Love and War by Mary S. Lovell*

First Ladies: From Martha Washington to Michelle Obama
Caroli, Betty

In the Garden of Beasts: Love, Terror, and an American Family in Hitler's Berlin by Erik Larson
The Devil in the White City: Murder, Magic, and Madness at the Fair that Changed America by Erik Larson (Feb 10, 2004)
I love Erik Larson books - and I read 2 more of them

I have on my kindle, yet to read:
Rin Tin Tin: The Life and the Legend
Gone Girl: A Novel, by Flynn, Gillian


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Devil in the White City was awesome!

I've just started You Had Me at Woof and can't stop smiling!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Bailey&Me said:


> I was just about to say that "And the Mountains Echoed" is next on my reading list. I absolutely loved "A Thousand Splendid Suns" and have been looking forward to reading his new book.
> 
> I always get a little embarrassed admitting how much I love light "chic-lit" but I really do enjoy it a lot...especially after a stressful work day, I want to be able to shut off my brain a little bit and enjoy something light-hearted and fun. The latest one I read was "I've Got Your Number" by Sophie Kinsella and I loved it. To me, that was a perfect summer/beach read...I took it to Cancun with me a couple of weeks ago.





casa verde maltese said:


> Like most my tastes are quite eclectic:
> 
> I am currently reading - " Wedding Night" by Sophie Kinsella (a nice brit chick lit); and I just finished "Goul Interrupted: A Ghost Hunter Mystery" by Victoria Laurie - fun reads.. this winter I read
> 
> ...


Sophie Kinsella is my one of my favorite authors for audiobooks ... light, funny, and thoroughly entertaining. I love downloading audiobooks like hers to my iPod and then don't mind so much spending time grooming dogs, ironing, sewing, etc. I've already laughed my way through _Can You Keep A Secret _and _Twenties Girl _and am currently listening to _The Undomestic Goddess. _No wonder I can't find time to read ... now I'm trying to figure out how to install the library app on my new laptop so that I can download _I've Got Your Number. _

I have over 200 books stored on my Nook (most of them freebies), most of them unread or unfinished and decided tonight to finish reading at least two that I've started before visiting the library or the bookstore. So I'm back to reading _Russian Winter_ by Daphne Kolotay. It's a nice book but a bit slow, not a lot of thinking required, that touches on the arts (ballet), history (Russia during the Hitler years), geography (Russia in the past, Boston in the present), and some romance. After that maybe finish reading _Gone Girl _or _A Gift From The Sea_? Maybe after that I'll try _Devil In The White City_. It's been collecting dust on my bookshelf for more than 5 years now!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I just finished The Sisters a couple of weeks ago. Good read.


----------



## Angelswish (May 18, 2013)

Few days ago I finished The fist wife's club I was sceptic at first but the book grabed me and I couldnt put it down till it is finished, also Tami Hoag has good books Dark horse and The alibi man are great searies


----------



## Gabbee (Feb 12, 2013)

I am reading the book wild True story about a woman who walks the pacific coast trail alone. I'm glad I clicked on this link I will also be reading your suggestions. Thank you


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I love anything by Karen White and Dorothea Benton Frank. A lot of their stories take place in the Low Country of South Carolina..,Charleston, Sullivan's Island, etc. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

MaryH said:


> Sophie Kinsella is my one of my favorite authors for audiobooks ... light, funny, and thoroughly entertaining. I love downloading audiobooks like hers to my iPod and then don't mind so much spending time grooming dogs, ironing, sewing, etc. I've already laughed my way through _Can You Keep A Secret _and _Twenties Girl _and am currently listening to _The Undomestic Goddess. _No wonder I can't find time to read ... now I'm trying to figure out how to install the library app on my new laptop so that I can download _I've Got Your Number. _
> 
> !


I LOVE AUDIO books - I actually listened to the Erik Larson books -while doing data entry for the DC board of elections in Nov & Dec. (Paul worked there and was a good way to make easy money! It was weird but fun). In NM I always had an audio book on my ipod because it takes forever to get from pt. A to pt. B - so lots of driving. I listen to lots of JD Robb - I love the futuristic female Cop series - who I can't think of.. I also listened to all of the Jan Karon "Mitford" series about the priest - just loved that series.. and I also always listen to David Sedaris books, him reading his books is the best way to go, he puts the right spin on everything (the right intonations). I also love just about anything Peter Coyote reads (He has read some Pat Conroy books and I could follow that voice anywhere!! LOL), also the Sparks guy - I only listen to his books. 
Yrs. ago we got hooked on audio books when my daughter was little and we bought the first Harry Potter book on CD! Oh, my that was the best way to spend the drive from OKlahoma to New Mexico and Back! From then on I checked them out of the library and listened to them while sorting fresh water invertebrates under the microscope - it turned monotonous time into something awesome. As a person who loves to multi-task - I think audio books ROCK!!

I also think audio books are awesome to listen to LONG Biographies! i listened to the 20 hours of Queen Noor of Jordan (forgive my spelling), that was fascinating - another drive to and from NM from OK; I also listened to Katherine? last name - the owner of the Washington Post - very awesome life. I tend to listen to things that are quite varied! and then I get hooked on, only listening to certain authors! LOL


----------



## Lilly_Toby (Jun 4, 2013)

Great suggestions. Leila's mommy, do you have favorite titles of those authors to recommend? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Jennifer, I just put in a library request for Erik Larson's _In the Garden of Beasts _in audiobook format. I haven't tried a "serious" audiobook yet so hope that I will like it as much as the light fluffy books. I just checked our library network for _Pillars of the Earth _by Ken Follett. They don't have it in audiobook format but do have it on CDs ... 32 discs for 41 hours worth of listening pleasure ... not sure I'd last but might give it a try.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

MaryH said:


> Jennifer, I just put in a library request for Erik Larson's _In the Garden of Beasts _in audiobook format. I haven't tried a "serious" audiobook yet so hope that I will like it as much as the light fluffy books. I just checked our library network for _Pillars of the Earth _by Ken Follett. They don't have it in audiobook format but do have it on CDs ... 32 discs for 41 hours worth of listening pleasure ... not sure I'd last but might give it a try.


I think this is how I last on "serious" books.. trapped in a car! LOL - not really, but it certainly makes me listen to things, I might not take the time to read! 
and getting them from the Library is so COOL! -I still have my ABQ library card and info - so I can download audio books! I need to join the library here in Richmond!! but books.. ah, my life long love affair with books..


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Mary:
You should get Thunderstruck! This one had so many story lines that I had to go back and listen to the first part again, so I could pay closer attention! I listened to it while doing data entry and riding the metro from my house in Alexandria to the DC office! I was so HOOKED!! Erik Larrsen is great. Have you listened or read any _Jon Krakauer books? He _wrote
_Into the Wild_, _Into Thin Air_, _Under the Banner of Heaven_, and _Where Men Win Glory: The Odyssey of Pat Tillman. _
I have read into the Wild, into Thin Air and Under the banner of Heaven - couldn't put them down.
and Sebastian Junger - The Perfect storm - was an awesome listen..

Happy Reading!! I have a stack next to my bed.. and I've made a vow not to buy anymore books until I read the ones I have (HA HA HA - that won't last long!).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Where_Men_Win_Glory:_The_Odyssey_of_Pat_Tillman


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I reaccquainted myelf with the library out of fear about 4 years ago when the economy took a nosedive and the unemployment rate was skyrocketing. Since then I've been kicking myself, thinking I pay all these property taxes, part of which goes to support our library, and then spend money on books I don't even like???? Now I request a book from the library and if I love it and think I'll read it again I will go ahead and buy it; otherwise I read, return and reach for another.

I will definitely try the Krakauer books and just requested Thunderstruck on CDs from the library.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Hi Mary - I'm currently reading "And the Mountains Echoed," by Khaled Hosseini, author of The Kite Runner and A Thousand Splendid Suns. I loved the first two books and like this very much too. Very easy to read and engaging characters. A mix of substantial and summer reading. I seem to remember that A Girl Named Zippy was a fun read as was Nora Ephron's, I Feel Bad about my Neck.


I just finished _And the Mountains Echoed_ and LOVED it. My only regret is that I finished it too quickly. I just couldn't put it down, yet didn't want it to end.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

MaryH said:


> I reaccquainted myelf with the library out of fear about 4 years ago when the economy took a nosedive and the unemployment rate was skyrocketing. Since then I've been kicking myself, thinking I pay all these property taxes, part of which goes to support our library, and then spend money on books I don't even like???? Now I request a book from the library and if I love it and think I'll read it again I will go ahead and buy it; otherwise I read, return and reach for another.
> 
> I will definitely try the Krakauer books and just requested Thunderstruck on CDs from the library.


OH, I know - I should go to the library for BOOKS (since I certainly take advantage of audio down loads and cds!). I do give books I don't want to keep to the library for their book sales!! LOL I went to the library 1x a week from the age of 2 - 15 w/my mom. and then was just too busy! crazy


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I just finished Tina Fey's "Bossypants" and thoroughly enjoyed it. It's funny and it's also a quick, easy read.


----------



## Chloes mom (Jul 24, 2012)

You had me at woof it a great book, I would think all dog lovers would love it. I also recently read A week in Winter by Mauve Binchey and that also was good. There is a great web site called "Good reads" that is very helpful in finding good books about topics you are interested in.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Chloes mom said:


> You had me at woof it a great book, I would think all dog lovers would love it. I also recently read A week in Winter by Mauve Binchey and that also was good. There is a great web site called "Good reads" that is very helpful in finding good books about topics you are interested in.


I belong to Good Reads - but am bad about going there!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

The Invitation by Jude Deveraux


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

vjw said:


> I just finished Tina Fey's "Bossypants" and thoroughly enjoyed it. It's funny and it's also a quick, easy read.


I just finished Bossypants too and found myself doing a lot of "lol".
I'm vacationing in TCI in a few weeks and just ordered a few books for beach reading by Marion Keyes..... An author known for "smart" chic-lit.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I love getting all these suggestions. _And The Mountains Echoed_ is on my list for a "do nothing but read" weekend. I know I'll get my nose into it and get nothing else done so I might as well plan for that! Jude Devereaux writes some great chick lit. I will have to check out _The Invitation_. I just added the audio version of _Bossypants_ to my library wish list and put in a request for _Watermelon_ by Marian Keyes. I've never read anything by her and am looking forward to it.

I am a Goodreads fan, don't go there much but do get their email every month with their latest suggested reads. And did a search for "chick lit" last night and found a couple of sites devoted solely to that.

I've got the next five days off and am soooooo hoping I will find/make time to sit on my deck and do some reading.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Mary, 

I just received Watermelon from Amazon; this'll be my first Marion Keyes book too. And The Mountains Echoed looks like a great read..... It'll be next on my list after the lighter "beach reads". I think you'll really enjoy Bossypants; it should be especially fun as read by Tina herself.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

MaryH said:


> I love getting all these suggestions. _And The Mountains Echoed_ is on my list for a "do nothing but read" weekend. I know I'll get my nose into it and get nothing else done so I might as well plan for that! Jude Devereaux writes some great chick lit. I will have to check out _The Invitation_. I just added the audio version of _Bossypants_ to my library wish list and put in a request for _Watermelon_ by Marian Keyes. I've never read anything by her and am looking forward to it.
> 
> I am a Goodreads fan, don't go there much but do get their email every month with their latest suggested reads. And did a search for "chick lit" last night and found a couple of sites devoted solely to that.
> 
> I've got the next five days off and am soooooo hoping I will find/make time to sit on my deck and do some reading.


My cousin recommended Jude Devereaux a couple of days ago and I've downloaded a few of her novels onto my Nook.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

garrettsmom said:


> Mary,
> 
> I just received Watermelon from Amazon; this'll be my first Marion Keyes book too. And The Mountains Echoed looks like a great read..... It'll be next on my list after the lighter "beach reads". I think you'll really enjoy Bossypants; it should be especially fun as read by Tina herself.


I have read marion Keyes books - they were always nice.

I did start a Sophie Kinsella book - the latest one..Wedding Night.. and i just lost interest after a bit.. I then found "Swan" written by the author of Under the Tuscan Sun - and it is really good.. Swan: A Novel from the author of Under the Tuscan Sun: Frances Mayes: 9780767902861: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

casa verde maltese said:


> I have read marion Keyes books - they were always nice.
> 
> I did start a Sophie Kinsella book - the latest one..Wedding Night.. and i just lost interest after a bit.. I then found "Swan" written by the author of Under the Tuscan Sun - and it is really good.. Swan: A Novel from the author of Under the Tuscan Sun: Frances Mayes: 9780767902861: Amazon.com: Books


I didn't read Under The Tuscan Sun but loved the movie so now I'll put in a library request for Swan. Not sure I would enjoy reading a Sophie Kinsella book but I do like them in audiobook format. Easy way to pass the time while brushing dogs.


----------

